# How would you like the characters/houses to be set up?



## bloodbend3r (Jun 20, 2010)

a little back history first:

*Animal Crossing: Population Growing* (console)
-4 players/4 houses
-all 4 houses in top/center-most acre

*Animal Crossing: Wild World* (handheld)
-4 players/1 house
-house's location depending on answers given to Kapp'n

*Animal Crossing: City Folk* (console)
-4 players/4 houses
-all 4 houses randomly placed around town

now, for our next Animal Crossing game to be slated for the (handheld) 3DS, what would you like to see?

would you like just 1 character with 1 big house? 
-4 characters with 1 big house? 
-4 characters with 4 smaller houses?
-would you like the game to just ask you how many characters and how many houses will be needed?
-or something not mentioned above?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 20, 2010)

I want:

4 houses-4 players
In the area again like in Population growing
But even bigger then wild world houses


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2010)

like the first one.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 20, 2010)

One house per player randomly placed. BUT i dont want the houses to be like stupid city folk i want them to be big like WW with an added basement!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

I want the original's way of doing houses. I thought it was convenient and nice looking; given that they increase the size of the houses in a way.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 20, 2010)

4 characters with 4 Wild World sized houses.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 21, 2010)

I kinda like City Folk's method the best. Wild World's house system was the worst imho.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 21, 2010)

I have an idea..
You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I have an idea..
> You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


I agree


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the city folk houses were the best. I loved choosing my house the first time I played


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 22, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I have an idea..
> You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


Agreed, that's more realistic. :]


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2010)

I liked one house four people better.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

I like/d city folk's way of handling it... wild world is a little unrealistic, since everyone can take over/redesign the house if you happen to share your cartridge with someone.  but since everyone (or maybe just me) just used the other three characters for more item/storage space, I guess it worked out.

having everyone in the same square/general area would be nice.. but I like the idea of having my own personal garden (these are MY trees, flowers, etc) if I played with multiple people on the same file.  not that that's really going to happen, but hey.

four houses four people, or one house per person if more people.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 22, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I have an idea..
> You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


great idea!


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you should be able to choose where your house is in your town...
And... 4 players/4 houses I suppose. :?

I don't like the idea of Billy living in my house. >_________________>


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 25, 2010)

A mix between City Folk and WW.

Everyone gets their own house, but each new player, a new house appears random


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 27, 2010)

CF houses (sepperated)
but WW upgrades (i love the mansion)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel that since handheld games are hardly ever shared, at least in my house, that you should have an option of how many characters you want when you create the town (or only have one to start with), and that amount of houses will have been built. Any more characters would need new houses, but since you ARE the mayor, you could apply to build them to have room for more. That way if you only wanted, say, only _two _characters, you wouldn't have those extra houses lying around, but they wouldn't share the same one either. You'd always be able to get more houses if need be (maxing out at four), but being the mayor you'd be able to get rid of empty ones, too, or that would happen automatically when you delete a charrie. That is, if being the mayor doesn't mean you only get one character...  :X 

Another idea would be to have the gamecube setting, but with two people to each house; that way if it _was_ shared, you'd still have some decorating freedom. You'd also be able to choose which one you wanted for each character, so yours could live with a sibling's, or apart.Whatever you chose, goes! (Was that a rhyme? xD)


----------



## Yokie (Jun 27, 2010)

4 houses with 4 players, but the should be more rooms like the mansion in WW.


----------



## ponkie (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually really like the one house in WW - I don't like how much land it takes up for 4 houses - I'd prefer to use the land for more trees or flowers that look pretty then have 3 vacant houses sitting there taking up space.  I don't share my current DSi with anyone so I don't foresee sharing my future 3DS with anyone so the one house set up is perfect for me.  We all have our preferences.  It'd be nice if the 2nd - 4th character had the option to move into their own home or to live with the 1st character.  I guess the best way would be to have the house be built when a new character starts rather than have all 4 houses out there from the beginning.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 27, 2010)

[to lazy to read, hope no one posted this idea]

I thought it would be cool to have the option to have 1 town 1 player per DS, but 3 other players can *live* in the town.


But then again you'd always need to have WiFi enabled. hm....

Just an idea.


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jun 27, 2010)

ponkie said:
			
		

> I actually really like the one house in WW - I don't like how much land it takes up for 4 houses - I'd prefer to use the land for more trees or flowers that look pretty then have 3 vacant houses sitting there taking up space.  I don't share my current DSi with anyone so I don't foresee sharing my future 3DS with anyone so the one house set up is perfect for me.  We all have our preferences.  It'd be nice if the 2nd - 4th character had the option to move into their own home or to live with the 1st character.  I guess the best way would be to have the house be built when a new character starts rather than have all 4 houses out there from the beginning.


that's sounds like my kind of game.  i like that idea!


----------



## Dudy (Jun 28, 2010)

I like how City Folk did it.
4 houses in random places scattered across the town.
then picking what house you want based on whats around you.
Example: Picking a house around stores, near the beach for fishing or whatever.


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the WW way of doing it since it's on a handheld console. I think most people with WW don't share cartridges, so it's silly to take up more land with characters that you probably just use for storage.  Since the 3DS is handheld, I wouldn't mind the WW method of housing extra characters~


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that there should be 4 LARGE homes (with basements) for 4 players. The location of the homes could be determined by "Kapp'n questions". But i think MrMr's idea is better than mine.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 5, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I have an idea..
> You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


Yes but that would deplete part of the point of the game (to pay off your house)


----------



## Kelly18 (Jul 20, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I have an idea..
> You should be able to pick where your house is to be BUILT, and stay at a villagers for 2 days. You should be able to pick the houses size right then, which would change it's cost, and you should be able to pick the rooms where you want them to be.


 :I agree with MrMr. I think you should be able to choose where your house goes. Like for instance near the beach so its like a beachfront mansion  :gyroiddance:


----------

